# 7mm v 8mm steel ammo



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ...will i notice a difference in accuracy between 7 mm and 8mm steel ammo. I.m being tight and trying to get my bills down?! Can you see 7mm ok ...I pick up 8mm when using my ammo box catcher ok.
Just wondered. 
Thanks.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Not at all, just make sure to match your bands to the ammo. And yes the 7mm ammo will be harder to see that's one reason I like bigger ammo.

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Chinese shooters are using small ammo like 7 mm . Guys on here shoot as small as 4mm . It's all a matter of of what you practice with using matching bands .


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I shoot quarter inch or 6.3 mm Steel and you can definitely see it when firing in normal daylight. I personally have a hard time seeing BB's or 4 mm but I can see quarter-inch just fine and it is very accurate and fun to shoot.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks guys ...will defo match the bands. Thnx for your input.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have bought a bag of each 7 and 8mm and for some reason I have stopped using the 7mm ones, they seem too small to me.

I like the 8mm ones better, maybe because the 7mm ones are harder to see for me.

8 and 10 is what I'm shooting right now, and I'm waiting for 9.5 3/8" balls to see if I notice any difference to the 10mm.

in the end I guess it's for personal preference, like everything. In terms of precision, I don't think there are any differences as long as they are shot with the rubber bands that correspond to them. It's just my beginner's opinion.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I shoot both, 7 and 8mm. I like the 7mm for the speed you get with pretty light bandsets. When I shoot them at 7m distance, I can't see them fly, but this helped me becoming more consistent in my way to setup the slingshot. When you don't see where you miss, you have to figure it out by checking all the other parameters like alignment, release, anchor or the point where the top band has to touch your face. 
But, I don't prefer one over the other, I cut my bands to handle both sizes.


----------

